# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  WhatsApp Chatbots, Magiclane, Inc. (Verloop), Bangalore, Karnataka, India

## Airicist

Developer - Magiclane, Inc. (Verloop)

verloop.io/create-whatsapp-chatbot.html

----------


## Airicist

WhatsApp Bot - a guide to build the best WhatsApp chatbot

Jun 20, 2019




> How to Build a great WhatsApp Bot? India's leading Chatbot provider Verloop answers some of your most common questions - like what is a WhatsApp chatbot, how can you #build a #bot and the 4 steps to building one.
> 
> Verloop is the worlds' smartest #conversational platform. Use Verloop #Chatbot to automatically generate leads, support users and engage customers.

----------


## Airicist

WhatsApp business vs WhatsApp business APIs

Aug 4, 2019




> What are the differences between WhatsApp Business and WhatsApp's Business APIs? #India's leading Chatbot provider Verloop explains.

----------

